# Origin Download abgebrochen.



## phoenix-2305 (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo, habe grad ein Problem:
Bei uns war heute nachmittag kurzzeitig Stromausfall.
War bei 75% Download bei Battlefield 3 und jetzt will Origin den Download VON VORNE STARTEN?!
Im Spieleordner sind allerdings noch die bereits runtergeladenen Daten (15,5GB)

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, den Download nicht nochmal von vorne anfangen zu müssen?

Gruß.


----------



## tachchenx (31. Mai 2014)

Der müsste eigentlich merken, dass da schon was ist und den download fortsetzen.
Sonst hol dir den Ordner von nem Freund, ersetz deinen damit und Starte origin neu.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (31. Mai 2014)

Also einfach den Download beginnen?


----------



## tachchenx (31. Mai 2014)

Korrekt


----------



## tachchenx (31. Mai 2014)

Der scannt dann die Dateien und merkt, dass da schon was ist


----------



## phoenix-2305 (31. Mai 2014)

Danke, geht jetzt bei 68% weiter.
Warum 68, wo ich vorher bei 75 war?
Hab ich jetzt irgendwelche Fehler im Dateisystem?


----------



## bobonautic (2. Juni 2014)

Nein Origin ist nur ein bisschen Müpfig und überschreibt zur Sicherheit nochmal


----------

